# what is an ambully?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ive been here for awhile and i always see the word ambully and i STILL don't know what it is and i was embaressed to ask cuz it would make me look stupid but i still don't know what it is


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL it is an American Bully... A Pitbulls crossed with anythign under the sun.

Let me go find you a standard ...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

American Bully


Although its roots are firmly grounded in the crossbreeding craze of the mid-1990's, the American Bully is currently being promoted as a new pure breed apart from the American Pit Bull Terrier, under whose name it has been bred and sold for the past 15 years or so. Originally a result of crossing the APBT, American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bulldog, Olde English Bulldogge, Bullmastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, English Bulldog, Neapolitan Mastiff and various bandogges with the aim of developing a larger and heavier Pit Bull, this American creation has been very successful in gaining acceptance and popularity in its homeland, all while its breeders firmly maintained that their dogs were pure American Pit Bull Terriers. As with most bandogge programmes, the initial gain in size resulting from crossing a bull-n-terrier type dog with a larger mastiff breed quickly disappears in subsequent generations and the American Bully stock soon suffered from its breeders' desire to maintain their lines, with most present-day examples of the breed being much shorter than their ancestors. Even though considered an abomination and an insult to the great APBT breed by most Pit Bull enthusiasts, the lines which would eventually become what is now a separate breed carrying the American Bully name had arguably surpassed its original small gamebred parent breed in popularity, while helping create more confusion and misinformation about the APBT itself in the eyes of general public and the media. Unlike a true American Pit Bull Terrier, the American Bully hadn't been created for the fighting ring, although many of these dogs have been used for amateur level street fights by their ignorant and oftentimes criminal owners who believe them to be actual Pit Bulls, but the greatest blow the APBT breed has been dealt has been the promotion of these dogs which were commonly misrepresented as actual Pit Bull Terriers as good property guardians and protection dogs in the United States. With the massive popularity of what was the "alternative Pit Bull" type at the time, coupled with a long streak of indiscriminate breeding of these dogs who often ended up in the wrong hands, the incidence of attacks on humans with the APBT receiving the blame and its current media-fueled notoriety as a dangerous breed has also been steadily rising.



With the constantly increasing pressure on the promoters of the "new" Pit Bull by the lovers of the original APBT over the unjustified bad reputation being attached to what was once regarded as an ideal family pet, traditionally known to be harmless to humans and a bona fide American legend, as well as the growing difficulty of proving that these "alternative" strains hadn't been developed by crossing other breeds into the APBT, the breeders of the American Bully finally decided to "step away" from the APBT breed and establish a new breed out of their existing stock. Unfortunately, there is still a great number of owners and breeders who continue to maintain that their dogs are proper Pit Bull Terriers, whether their pedigrees are falsified or not. While the push for the separation of the American Bully from the APBT is most definitely a positive thing, many promoters of the new breed claim that no other breeds apart from the AmStaff and the APBT have been used for its creation.



Apart from being much heavier, having greater bone mass, larger heads and wider chests than real American Pit Bull Terriers, the majority of the dogs belonging to the American Bully group also lack the superb athletic qualities, stamina and temperament of their parent breed. Certainly more of a bulldogge than a bull-terrier, both in appearance and personality, the American Bully is a massive, yet sufficiently agile and territorial dog with good guarding instincts and watchdog capabilities. Although it can be stubborn at times, the breed is quite trainable and makes a good companion for experienced owners. Not as confrontational with other dogs as the APBT, this powerful American creation needs responsible handling and supervision nonetheless, as well as a great deal of socialization with people, due to its background involving breeding away from traditional APBT character traits. One of the most popular activities for the fans of the American Bully has always been the sport of Weight Pull, for which the breed had basically been created according to some and still excels in today, but it's also gaining acceptance in the world of Personal Protection for its drive and physical strength. The breed type isn't fully set yet, with some dogs resembling animals of the Olde English Bulldogge type and others being similar to smaller American Bulldogs and oversized Staffordshire Bull Terriers in appearance, but the breed Standard does exist and the future selection based on its points may bring a greater deal of uniformity for the American Bully. A handsome dog, this powerful breed tends to have muscular, stocky bodies, with short backs, broad heads and wide, short muzzles with reasonably loose lips and well-developed jaw muscles. The ears can be cropped or left natural, while the tail must remain unaltered. The nose may be black, blue, brown, liver or red, depending on the coat colour. The coat is short, smooth and flat, most commonly seen and sought after in blue, grey and red colours, but is accepted in any colouring. Average height for the modern American Bully is around 21 inches, but taller dogs can still be encountered.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Posting Dan!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I cross posted that from JON the admind at GameandBullybred.com • Index page He is great. Thanks Jon. Might i add that Bullys have many unofficial standards most of them look like a rip off AMSTAFF STANARD i like this standard because it has some histroy in it too ... enjoy


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

DAN YOUR BACK WHAT HAPPENED thanks for the post. I HAVE AN AMBULLY! =P so is there a difference between a bully and a am bully?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

NO not really Some people call some APBT "bully looking" but it doesnt mean they are a bully. I dont like calling grizz a "bully" to me it almost implies bad breeding i jsut call him a Pit Bull.

For Example..

Bahamutts Gravity Dogs have a More Bull Dog head on them (gorgeous) but they are PURE APBT! Some would say they were Bullier looking.

Ottis Driftwood has Bullys and he is damn proud of them... he should be they are gorgeous.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well my pitbull isnt 40-60 pounds. he's like 75 pounds at 10 months and hes so freaking tall. i dont have any papers for him because i got him from a backyard breeder o well! he's a great dog haha


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes your dog is gorgeous i saw your album pictures... i would consider him a bully. He looks very healthy and in good condition. Keep up the good work.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thank you! so are yours! too bad i had spca come knocking on my door because of my spring pole=( but thats ok. we go for LONG walks now and lately i've been seeing a big difference on his walks. its funny because yesterday i was playing ball with a few buddies and the whole time i had him with me on a leash and he was following me everywhere i went when i had to catch the ball and shoot. it was AWESOME! hahahaa we were only playing 21 btw. but then again he DID have a gentle leader on =P


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I cant think of better excercise or training than a good long Hand Walk.... its creates a bond with the dogs and allows them to excercise. You can see how your dog is moving and behaving it helps you notice things about them you wouldnt realize jsut playign fetch with them for 5 or 10 minutes a day.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think this has been the best discussion on am bullies so far.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I cross posted that from JON the admind at GameandBullybred.com • Index page He is great. Thanks Jon. Might i add that Bullys have many unofficial standards most of them look like a rip off AMSTAFF STANARD i like this standard because it has some histroy in it too ... enjoy


No Dan, thank YOU.... You're great!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

yup! i hear you on that! you know what really ticks me off. alot of my buddies are soo uneducated about pitbulls and their lock jaws. and their agression and all that jazz but its ok. i have to educate them!=)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Educate away! your job will never stop lol.... so many ignorant people to talk to, so little time.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Lock jaws, red and blue nose are certain types, heads splitting, a pitbull is an average 90lbs, blues are the rarest and biggest, pitbulls are dangerous animal whos brains swell, they are great attack dogs they cant taste blood or they go crazy i swear thats not even an eith of the crap i hear ill correct them till im blue in the face


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL where the hell do these myths come from in the first place...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Haters ... Peta... Hsus... The media


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, Im about to buy a pup and I don't know, should I not? I never paid any attention to bloodlines, till I saw the breeder and he made a big deal out of his pups being RE and Watchdog....are American Bullies ok? all the pups were blue, I don't want a dog with internal problems, some of what people say about blue dogs makes me feel like im about to buy something from _The Hills Have Eyes_


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol IMO american bullies are great dogs. Just like any breed, there are breeders that are no ethical alot of times. They were bred to american staffordshire terriers intentionally slow down their prey drive, and slow down their DA(dog agressive) instinct. As most will say, they say more dogs were thrown in. I dont think thats the case 100% of the time.....but def i think the overly done ones def had something else thrown in. there are still some good not overdone looking ones out there, my boy is almost 100% Razors Edge, mostly older R.E. stuff, heavy throwin knuckles. he's not overdone, you don't get that much. Do your research, get what *YOU* feel comfortable with. If you have the time, and energy, a apbt is what you want. If you like the looks, bigger build, more of show dog, little lazier, american bully is what you want. hope that helps a little, i'm tired.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a blue ambully pit and shes great. I'd say if your really ready to care for a dog and be a responsible owner then go right ahead and get one but also check to see if the breed suits your lifestyle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread may help some to. On the following pages of it are some pictures for reference.

http://www.gopitbull.com/forum-related/6629-amstaff-american-pit-bull-terrier-american-bully.html


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

okat ive got a question then.if yall are callin ambully anything crossed with i pitbull then what are our dogs?watchdog/orf/edge/ perdues.they are big about 80 plus on males.old school on each side weve been calling the big bullies because they certianly arent show standards but we have great ped on both side.ive done the research on the ped and everything checks out.pure apbt just lagre


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

just make sure u research the ped to see if the size is what ur looking for.alot of the newer edge dogs are very overdone.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

edge is def. bully. edge is mostly the foundation of the american bully....i.e. dave wilson. i also think people say that watchdog is a bully line. im not sure....however,,,,,i dont have experience with that line. it's not a bad thing if you have a bully. my boy is 100% r.e. .... and im damn proud. It's just the fact of knowing what you have and promoting what you have. there are alot of different kinds of birds....but we dont call them all cockatoo's. i think that's what the apbt community wants. a distingish b/t the two. Yes you/me have PITBULLS but you/me dont have APBT's. If that helps... ---shane


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

lol cool.but yes we have american pitbull terriers.both lines edge and watchdog come from gamebred dogs.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

edge is a mix of game/staff. well....the other lines that is... staff are def not game  like i say... im not too sure on the watchdog. i'd love 2 see some of ur dogs....hurry and post away so u can post em up.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just wanted to say how happy I am that this thread is staying to nice. Keep up the good work guys. Nice to see that we can have a good discussion and not have any hate in the threads.


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

lol
watchdogs beelzebub=carver,boudreaux,colby and patrick's to name some.also ruffian which i asume is staff?not sure about that one the staff?and i cant figure out how to upload pics here?where do i get the url from?do they have to be from like photobucket?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes you will have to get the IMG code from photobucket. You must post 15 times before the site will allow you to insert photos though :/


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

dixie said:


> lol cool.but yes we have american pitbull terriers.both lines edge and watchdog come from gamebred dogs.


yes they do come from some game stock but dave wilson(Razors Edge) himself stated he has mixed breeds to get r.e. not saying ther bad dogs but he got those mixes registered as pure apbt(not sure how though) so on paper you may have apbt but in reality there not pure and thats why we now have a distinction between bully and apbt


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

okay so then in yalls opinion then a dog per say edge/watchdog/is amstaff?ambully?or ?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

good ? .....imo (key phrase) pike's an ambully. you hear different things from different ppl.....i honestly think hes nothing but apbt/staff but to each his own
---shane


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

dixie said:


> okay so then in yalls opinion then a dog per say edge/watchdog/is amstaff?ambully?or ?


i dont know enough about amstaff's but i would say most dogs that have re is ambully


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

is there diff blood lines for amstaff/and if so what are they


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

aussie pitbull said:


> is there diff blood lines for amstaff/and if so what are they[
> amstaff and apbt are two different breeds and have different bloodlines im not knowledgeable about amstaffs but mabe sum one else here can tell you about these lines


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ruffian, tacoma white rock, amber-lite, columbia river, x-pert, larson, chaos, watchdog, are considered amstaff and all developed from gamebred dogs many moons ago some mentioned have gone towards breeding bullier dogs


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ there u go.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> ^^ there u go.


my chino has a lot of choas in him.. for his size and disposition, i'd have to say ambully as well


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

cute pup
love that chaos blood


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a question. 

Can a full breed APBT have any razors edge in it? Or is is automatically a bully or ambully?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

id have to say its automatically an ambully. because i think all razor edges were mixed with something. im not too sure


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Original RE foundation was primarily amstaff blood crossed over to game bred apbt lines. The stuff they breed nowadays would fall under the american bully umbrella. At one time though RE was bred closer to the APBT standard.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is a hypothetical question.

So what would you call a dog that has 25% razors edge, 75% game bred APBT bloodlines, and the dog is not short or stocky, lets say 25" high and 75 lbs. 

Is it an ambully or a APBT?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well it depends on who your asking ... True fanciers of the breed will say anything that is not 100% game bred is not a pure bred APBT. You have several APBT's being bred today who are a mix of show/staff and game bred blood this is not uncommon. But if we are talking to a true fancier of the breed if it's not 100% game bred it's not an APBT. Now others will argue and say otherwise ... I personally would say if the dog has american bully blood in it than it's an american bully. I go by bloodline .. But you have some people who will say if the dog LOOKS like an apbt and is bred within the standard even if there is some bully blood in there they will consider their dog apbt because the dog is not over done and is bred closely within the standard of the apbt.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm then i guess you could concider mine an apbt? hes 78 pounds.. and i think he has the standards.. i dont know haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The standard for a full grown apbt weight wise is between 30-60 lbs give or take a few lbs. You have some larger bred Apbt's that on occasion will fall outside this standard but it's not as common as some people may like to think. But I want to point out I have also seen some RE/Gotti dogs who fall within these same standards as far as weight is concerned. That is why you have to look at bloodlines to determine what you have. Without a pedigree you have no way of telling how your dog is bred and you can only assume.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Game Bred APBT










Show and Go .. A dog who is bred from game and staff blood










American Staffordshire Terrier










American Bully










Stafforshire Bull Terrier


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i am back i might as well join in
as for the amstaff (akc pitbull) some of there bloodline where pitted atleast up to the mid 1990s and some of the ukc and adba bloodline so called APBT are more amstaff for say than bulldog 
As for the so called edge/gotti line 98% look nothing like frist dog's that line started out as the frist dog's where UKC stander dog's 
As for the tnt or watch dog peds come in to play but pure watchdog and or tnt are game dog's a pitted dog out of pitted dog is a pit


----------



## colinburger00 (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffian, dela cruz, razors edge, gotti, blah blah blah blah, every single freaking one of these lines had other dogs in them, EVERY SINGLE ONE! including jeep etc etc all the ADBA dogs every single dog! Do you know what it would take to never have another dog surface in breedings like this over the years? DO ANY OF YOU REALIZE THAT?
Just like your own lineage, you have different races of people down the line. 
A pitbull is in a sence a mutt isnt it? mixing a terrier with a bulldog????? how many generations have to go by before its not considered a mutt, and we have a forum full of jackasses bashing newly created breeds??? HOW MANY? 
No matter what the confirmation these dogs are a pitbull type of dog.. you can have an ADBA dog that would run away from a cat, is it still a pit dog???? zero game, but because it came from an ADBA breeder its a pitbull? but the 95 LB ripped staffy that would tear apart any animal that moves is a mutt? Pitbulls were called such for their prowess in the pits, we no longer allow pit fighting so where are all the real american pitbulls????

wake up people


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:goodpost::rofl::clap:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yes your dog is gorgeous i saw your album pictures... i would consider him a bully. He looks very healthy and in good condition. Keep up the good work.


his dog is no bully...bullys are usually short and full of muscle, large chests, big heads


----------



## pitsrule06 (Oct 11, 2011)

hello i need help i don't know if my 6 month old pup is an am bully a random guy walked up to told me i cant take of my dog do you want it i said how much he said free i was like oh. got his shots and hes in good shape i got him when he was 3Mon when he was 5 Mons took him to the vet. vet told told me he was 45 pounds hes 6 months now and i think he is most likely 50 or 57 pounds. is he a am bully because when i got him all the man said is/ he was a purple nose blue nose/red nose mix but still one of his parents could be a ambully so is this ambully size weight proportions because he cant be a true apbt with this kinda size so any answers please im in dire need of a response


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Pitsrule I would make a new thread in introductions you will get more of a response. the rednose/purple nose/ bluenose isnt a breed its nothing more then colors { the purple isnt even a color recognized its a term back yard breeders use} when you make a new thread post some pics in there , you can upload to photobucket.com or something similar and then copy and paste the IMG code from there to here. would help to see your dog but determining if its actually a bully or an APBT you would need papers. Without those you can say pit bull type breed mix at best.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Well it depends on who your asking ... True fanciers of the breed will say anything that is not 100% game bred is not a pure bred APBT. You have several APBT's being bred today who are a mix of show/staff and game bred blood this is not uncommon. But if we are talking to a true fancier of the breed if it's not 100% game bred it's not an APBT. Now others will argue and say otherwise ... I personally would say if the dog has american bully blood in it than it's an american bully. I go by bloodline .. But you have some people who will say if the dog LOOKS like an apbt and is bred within the standard even if there is some bully blood in there they will consider their dog apbt because the dog is not over done and is bred closely within the standard of the apbt.


:goodpost: In my honest opinion if a dog lacks the heart, will and drive its not a bulldog. A dog should earn the right to be called as such, doesn't have to be game dog but needs the fundamental foundation of what makes these dogs far superior workers than any breed in the world. If you own a dog that would rather lay around all day than be worked, its not a bulldog. If you own a dog that is down from show lines, its not an APBT. The list can go on, not to knock anyones dog but i see too many people claim to have an APBT when they don't..its frustrating.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all these discussions end up this way... 

lookit......  Not everyone needs a real APBT aka a REAL bulldog.. The bottom dollar is that the APBTs are game or supposed to be game and "game bred" (meaning keeping as many proven game dogs in a pedigree and not scattered with no Ch or paper Ch)

What is an Ambully... 
What most people who think they want an ABPT really need... Start with that, if you are a working dog person then your bully will show it, Heh Mach0 ? .. How about Blue? ...  Such an example of which I just stated. Ambully is the Boston terrier of today. If you all dont know the Boston started out as APBT from Boston, and some went to the heart of Dixie with people who left that area for the free farm life. .. the same dog went terrier in boston and bulldog south of the mason dixon line. The AMBULLY is kinda like both .. a bulldog of standard dog size witha boston terrier type disposition. Thank you for the breed for now people who dont need true APBTs have those, along with staffies... 

Amstaff game dogs died when people who honored game dogs owning ASTs died out.. Theyre all the up to the 1970s pretty much as I can tell at this point. AFTER that they died out. VERY FEW performance ASTs. But there are some. 

@ Sadie and KM .. :goodpost:'s as always~


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

dixie said:


> lol cool.but yes we have american pitbull terriers.both lines edge and watchdog come from gamebred dogs.


RE is mainly Amstaff. Cat man roo was a tacoma/ruffian amstaff. And so was throwin knuckles. The ryan's stuff was said to have been worked in the traditional sense. But RE started as a Predominantly Amstaff line. They did have a few dogs bred to game lines early on. But those dogs werent used much in their program. Watchdog was a cross of game APBT and old Amstaff that still carried some of the originall traits. They produced a few winners. But after Courtier got out of the dogs became overgrown and overdone. Most of the early dogs were tested. Watchdogs Mighty Thor was a Ch. He was of mostly Game breeding. And Damian was a 2xw. Some Amstaffs still carry the original traits. But are becoming fewer and fewer. You will find them mostly in the south where hog hunting has caused them to be bred for the original traits. Tacoma, Sertoma, and some ruffian are still being bred for working purposes. By working purposes i mean hog hunting exclusively.


----------

